# Plow Route For Sale. Dover NH



## 330kDMAX (Jan 14, 2011)

Plow route for sale in Dover NH. Route includes a $6,000 a year (4 months a year for 2 years) contract for a small condo association and 21 mixed residential and small apartment building accounts, worth $800 a storm, no contracts. I have additional leads for next year as well. I will also make a package deal with my truck and plow.

Condo contract includes sidewalk shoveling and sidewalk sanding only. Snow removal from site is an additional charge, per event, at cost. Contract is secured for 2017 - 2019 seasons.

Additional accounts are all long term customers who always pay on time. $800 per storm is based on total accumulation of less than 12" regardless of times plowed per storm. 12" or more is a double charge of $1600 per storm. I've been building this list from word of mouth over the last 9 years. Most of my customers have been with me for more than 7 years. 

You will make $10k - $20k + per season.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

You're going to get a million people asking for a price. And if the contracts transfer. And what happens if they don't. 

Etc.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

What is the price?

Do the contracts transfer?

What happens if they don't?


----------



## 330kDMAX (Jan 14, 2011)

John_DeereGreen said:


> You're going to get a million people asking for a price. And if the contracts transfer. And what happens if they don't.
> 
> Etc.


The contract is transferable. $9000


----------



## 330kDMAX (Jan 14, 2011)

I will entertain offers.


----------

